# Integrating Kontact 3 with 3rd party library’s



## Hannes_F (Nov 18, 2008)

Peter,

- welcome to the forum!
- one problem may be that the GPO instruments come to life by using the modwheel but other libraries either use key velocity or cc11 or a mixture of both.

First hint would be: look for patches that have a 'Mod' or 'XFade' in their name. They should be sensitive to modwheel movement.
Second hint would be: Try to find a solution for riding other cc's like an expression pedal, a fader box, a graphical tablet etc.
Third hint would be: Use a little tool that translates your cc01 messages to cc11 or else.
Fourth hint would be: Reprogram the instruments. This is a little tricky but can be done, for example with the XFade script that you can find in the Kontakt script subforum here. Or add an own fader that listens to cc01.
Fifth hint would be: Try to get used to the 'key velocity' method.

All this can be done and while it may be confusing at a the beginning all methods can be made working.


----------



## bryla (Nov 18, 2008)

Hannes: Third hint, what tool is that?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 18, 2008)

bryla @ 19th November 2008 said:


> Hannes: Third hint, what tool is that?


Could be this (CConverter script) - but probably ain't.


----------



## peterfitz (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions, Hannes suggestion to look for Mod' or 'XFade' is very helpful, I've already had a look at that one and had some success, as for remapping controllers I am using a Yamaha Breath Controller which seems to work well for more continuous sounds (Strings, Horns & Flute etc)

I was hoping would you have some hints, books or web sites for further reading on making Kontact and 3rd party library's more playable.

Thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 22, 2008)

bryla @ Wed Nov 19 said:


> Hannes: Third hint, what tool is that?



bryla,
I use this:

http://www.asseca.com/nicfit/cc2cc.html

But will look up Nickie's script now :mrgreen:


----------

